# HELP! MIS DOSED CORID DRENCH



## Pippi (Oct 8, 2021)

Okay so I had a hen two days ago that I noticed had coccidia . the third day she died. I have another hen who has it but not as bad so I decided to use corid 9.6%. And I decided to do all of my birds I have three hens one rooster. Since they are free-range I thought that .giving it to them orally as a drench would be better. I made a horrible stupid mistake since it was my first time and I gave them way way too much. Online the dosage for oral drench was for 0.1 ML per lb of body weight. I totally didn't look at it right and I gave them about 5 ml each. The three hens are about 5 lb each. Has anyone dealt with this before? Are they going to die what can I give them to help remedy this. I just made such a dumb stupid mistake I can't believe it and they are pets so I care about them


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I saw a few people saying Corid is safe and hard to overdose as I saw someone who had the same problem as you and they were explaining how they overdosed also. People replied saying it's impossible to overdose on corid, so I believe your in the clear!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Give them a couple of doses of B1 to counteract the Corid. Even without that they should be OK.


----------



## Pippi (Oct 8, 2021)

Ok so they are all fine with the exception of the 1 really sick hen. She's eating & drinking which is good. Just wants to lay in the coup & generally doesn't feel well. She kind if hobbles around. Although this is not from the Corid it's from coccidiosis. She's getting to the point the other hen was at before she died 2 nights ago. I ordered antibiotics yesterday but I don't think they'll be here til after the weekend. I hope she makes it. She's such a nice hen. I'm so mad at myself for giving them way too much Corid but they all seem fine as far as that thank goodness. What a stupid mistake. Thanks for your replies. It put me at ease somewhat.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We wouldn't be human if we didn't mess up a time or two. Ask me how many times I've done something dumb.

On second thought, don't. We'd be here a really long time.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

I gave my chickens corid for weeks after they had cocci as a preventative. I’m sure your girls will be ok.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hania, you don't want to leave your birds on Corid long term. It is a thiamine blocker. That means your birds end up deficient in vitamin B1


----------



## Pippi (Oct 8, 2021)

Thank you all so much for your replies and advice. They are all fine from the Corid over dose. I don't think that bothered them at all. It takes 48hrs to get out of their system. I did that mistake drench last night so I'll skip tonight & continue with the right dose every night for 5 days after that with probiotics & then once the Corid treatment is finished I'll give them vitamins probably permanently. But I read I shouldn't give vitamins, especially b12 until the Corid treatment is finished. I was lucky to find the right antibiotics on eBay for coccidia. It's a seller I've bought medications from before. Packets that I think I add to the water which contain amoxicillin, tylosin & bromhexine which is what a vet would Rx for Coccidia. I also ordered Tepox 48 which he suggested I use also. I'll give probiotics with the antibiotics when they arrive hopefully by Monday or Tuesday. The rooster, a RI Red & my other 2 hens, Easter eggers, are doing fine so far but I'm going to treat everyone, clean & disinfect the coup well. The other RI red who survived but is sick is not as bad off yet as the hen that died the other morning but I brought her inside to keep an eye on her. She's eating and drinking and she gets around a little. Yeah I made a stupid mistake not dosing them right with the Corid but after my original post I read you can give them up to 50x the dose & they probably will be OK. I gave them about 10x the proper dose but they are fine thank goodness. I really still am beating myself up about it. I've never dealt with coccidia in chickens before. I had a goat once who had it & I think the vet gave me Albon for him. It's been real wet & warm here lately in upstate NY so I'm not surprised they got it. Thank you all & I hope my other girl makes it at least til the antibiotics get here early next week. She is my favorite & is the sweetest kindest chicken. Fingers crossed.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have never heard of anyone giving antibiotics post cocci treatment. Where did you get that information from?


----------



## Pippi (Oct 8, 2021)

The antibiotics that I mentioned come all 3 combined in 1 small powder packet i believe they are put into their water supply. Amoxicillin, tylosin & bromhexine are what a vet would prescribe for coccidia. The Corid doesn't seem to be helping, I already lost 1 hen. The other isn't in great shape but she's moving around eating & drinking. I'm just using the Corid to keep the coccidia at bay until I receive the antibiotics in the mail. A lot of times Corid isn't enough to kill the coccidia especially if it's a really bad case. Really most people try Corid first then if there's no progress they go with the antibiotics. I wouldn't use both at the same time what's the point? Also, if this isn't what I think it is, coccidia, the antibiotics will...should take care of anything else it could be. No bloody poops but the 2 that were sick, down to 1 hen now, have diarrhea, poop stuck to her bum which I've trimmed off those yukky feathers. Yellowish poops. Ruffled feathers as if cold. Lethargic and she just hobbles around. Generally doesn't feel well. She's been drinking A LOT of water which is good. Water can save an animal at deaths door. I worked with the local SPCA & at a humane society for a long time so I know a lot about medications. I can give vaccines & give a horse an IV Which is why I can't believe I gave them so much Corid like that. I've really been beating myself up about that. Even though they are fine from that still it was really dumb. I just didn't notice the decimal point. I gave them 1ml per lb instead of 0.1ml per lb.... But I never dealt with chicken meds or diseases. My goat who had coccidia I had on a higher dose of Corid & it didn't kill it so the vet gave me Albon for him which did make him better. My guess is the coccidia in my area is a pretty strong variety. The other med the guy is sending me from eBay, Tepox 48, he suggested I get that too just in case its not something Corid or the antibiotics can kill. I don't know much about that 1 I'll have to research it more before I use it. My other 2 hens are Easter eggers and they aren't sick although I'm treating everyone. What I think is the RI reds may not have been vaccinated in the egg for coccidia but maybe the other 2 were. I got them all at the same time. They are 2.5yrs old now. The rooster is also a RI Red I got with the other 2 but he's not sick yet. They were supposed to all be pullets but she turned into a he. I keep him around cause he's cool with me, doesn't like men or strangers but he's not too aggressive & not too aggressive with the hens either. & twice he's almost sacrificd himself to save them from the fox. I'll attach a photo of the meds in waiting on.




























n


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Hania, you don't want to leave your birds on Corid long term. It is a thiamine blocker. That means your birds end up deficient in vitamin B1


yes, i know. we kept them on corid and probiotic water with vitamins until no one was showing symptoms anymore, which took about 4 weeks.


----------



## Pippi (Oct 8, 2021)

4 weeks! Holy chicken! I thought Corid was a 5-7 day treatment. 
Well I'm no expert....thats for sure, but from what I've read while on Corid you shouldn't give them vitamin b. The Corid acts like vitamin b in their bodies & that's how it kills the coccidia. The parasite dies from lack of that or it eats the Corid instead of vitamin b or something. But after Corid treatment you give vitamins including b. That's why I think it's suggested not to keep them in Corid long term because the birds start to get a vitamin deficiency. I think it's a pretty tough parasite though. But perhaps that's why it took so long for your birds to get rid of it because you were counter acting the Corid with the vitamin b. I'm giving mine probiotics & vitamins but without the B. I found 1 of those vitamin packets at Tractor supply that has vitamins just not B. But after the Corid treatment I will be giving them B. I know it's hard to get rid of that's also why I decided to use a Corid drench method instead of the water method. I figure it'll be stronger that way & also I KNOW for sure they are getting it. But since my other 3 birds aren't showing symptoms I'll still treat those with the Corid mixed in water. The sick hen I have separated now & Ill be giving her the antibiotics once they arrive & not everyone. That is much more effective than Corid at killing the coccidia. Although unless you know where to find it it's hard to find it a vet has to prescribe it. I found the antibiotics on eBay. I've also bought generic drontel on eBay for my dogs .its a good place to find things like that much cheaper than a Rx


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

yea my chickens were less than a week old when they got cocci. they were our first chickens, so we were still really new with the whole chicken keeping thing. its quite possible we did it all wrong, but most of our chicks pulled through. 2 out of 14 didnt, and they died before we started giving them corid.


----------



## Pippi (Oct 8, 2021)

Well I don't hardly know much about chicken diseases either. But I'm had chickens about 7yrs Now. I always seemed to loose 1 or 2 chicks when I got them. But they werent sick or anything for a long time. Just were expired 1 morning. I just know from the... hours & hours I read on this stuff the past few days. Just heartbroken over the 1 we lost, my mistake & the sick 1 I have in the house nursing. Best of luck. Thanks!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

The antibiotics amoxicillin, tylosin and bromhexine will be ineffective treating coccidiosis. They are effective treating bacterial respiratory diseases particularly mycoplasma diseases and coryza along with a sulfa drug.

Two types of the nine types of coccidia cause blood in feces, E. tenella and E necatrix. Both require a sulfa drug for treatment. The other seven types of coccidia would require corid for treatment.
Coccidia are protozoa. E. tenella and E. necatrix require medication that has antibacterial action rather than treating with a thiamine blocker (corid.)
As you mentioned, Sulfamethoxazole and Trimethoprim aka SMZ-TMP (Septra) will treat E. tenella and E. necatrix.
Even better than SMZ-TMP, Albon aka Sulfdimethoxine will treat E. tenella and E. Necatrix.
In other words; when corid fails, always use a sulfa drug as a back up.


----------



## Pippi (Oct 8, 2021)

Thanks @dawg53 . You know when I saw what's in those little packets, the amoxicillin and bromhexine at least, I did think those 2 antibiotics were for respiratory issues. But the seller suggested I get those & the Tepox 48 (SMZ/TMP). So what do I really know I'm no expert. Just desperate to save my flock.

The 2nd hen with symptoms died also today. Henrietta. ¦:,-‹ I really thought she'd make it because she had an appetite & was drinking lots. I had her separated, in a box in the house & was tending to her. I was giving her probiotics & Corid in her water. But I noticed she seemed very uncomfortable or in pain when going to the bathroom. I'm so upset she was the sweetest hen. My favorite for sure. The 2 hens & rooster I have left aren't showing symptoms, yet, but I'm still treating their water supply with Corid. The 2 hens that died had yellowish poops with diarrhea & we're acting lethargic & ruffled feathers. Generally unwell. In a span of 3 days from start of symptoms, or once I noticed, they died. Once the meds come in the mail do you suggest I treat the remaining 3 birds with just the Tepox 48 (Albon/SMZ-TMP) or combined with the Corid or just the Tepox by itself or just Corid by itself? USPS tracking says it'll be here by Thursday. Hopefully sooner. So by that time they will have been on Corid alone for 7 days.

I'm so stupid. Now, just NOW that I'm thinking about it, I dont know why this didn't register in my brain before... I have Sulfamethoxazole and Trimethoprim. It didn't click til you wrote the abbreviation; SMZ-TMP. I have a HUGE bottle of it. Like 800 pills. An equine vet prescribed to treat a donkey I have a while back for something else, he had to have stitches & was scraped up pretty bad. They are the same pills that a human would get a script for just in a much bigger bottle. Since its for a equine I think I had to give the donkey 7 or 12 pills a dose I think. It's the bottle that at a human pharmacy the pharmacist takes your script meds out of the big bottle for a person's regular Rx bottle coint. So since the donkey needed 7? Per dose 2x a day. I have a lot left over anyways. They do that a lot with equine antibiotics. I should've just used that! Ugh why isn't my darn brain working this week! I have those meds I could've given the 2 hens a dose VERY CAREFULLY make sure it's right & perhaps I could've possibly saved the both of them. Ugh. I have natural red hair & red hair is a form of blonde hair. I swear my ditzyness is worse than blonds... J/k. But really why didnt I realize I had that medication before! I may have been able to save both hens with the Corid & the SMZ-TMP!!! Not I'm really disappointed in myself.
What's your suggestion I do now? The remaining 3 birds are two 6lb hens & rooster is about 8lbs but I don't see any signs of illness in them. I currently have to potentially give them Corid & SMZ-TMP. Not sure of the mg, I'd have to go get the bottle from the barn & see exactly what mg it is but it's either 400mg/80 or 800mg/160mg pills of SMZ/TMP







. They dissolve easily in water too. They are just on Corid Now going on the 3rd day. Coming in the mail I have the chicken dose of SMZ-TMP the Tepox 48 it's called & also packets of the amoxicillin, tylosin & bromhexine. That'll be here on the 14th. I'll attach a photo again of the meds coming in the mail & of what I have in hand of the SMZ/TMP. What's your suggestion I do now? & when the other meds come? Thanks so much for that last post @dawg53 I really appreciate your advice. You've been a big help.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I had the 800mg/160mg SMZ-TMP tablets and dosed a 5 pound RIR hen 1/4 tablet twice a day for 5 days for coccidiosis and her feces cleared up by day 3.
I havnt used any of the other meds you've ordered. I have used Corid.


----------



## Pippi (Oct 8, 2021)

Since they aren't showing symptoms I'll just stick with the Corid for now but if they do I'll use that smz/tmp. I'm gonna finish cleaning & disinfecting the coup today. They have lice too I noticed so I'll give them a dusting but I think I'll wait & do 1 treatment at a time. thank you


----------

